# What is this tool?



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

This is an old tool I found that belonged to my father.  The handle size would fit your hand.
The metal part is very thick and not sharp, but it might have been at one time.  

Anyone seen this before?  (This is not a trick question.  I don't have a clue.)


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

Do those holes go clear through?  I'm thinking it is just a handle to the main tool? denise


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

Good point Denise.  I don't have it with me right now, but I'm almost certain they go clear through.  I'll bet you are right.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

I could think of some things to use it for though, as is, LOL!  Help cleaning out cracks that are hard to reach for one?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2015)

If it was sharp , at one time, it looks like it was used for skinning hides of animals. Just a guess but my grandfather had something similar.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 30, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too Pappy.  A leather cutting tool.


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

Pappy (and Falcon), I believe you might have figured it out.  This ad on eBay has everything but the holes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Very-Vintag...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2aa8f36d

I'll include the picture in case the ad shuts down.

*Very Vintage Hunter Trapper Fleshing Skinning Knife Tool *


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2015)

The holes might be for attaching different blades.  Sort of like a utility knife.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh wow!  That's cool you found a pic of one nancy, that is like it for sure, I'd say the same.  Meanderer is probably right about different attachments!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 30, 2015)

What's unusual is it has his name stamped on the other side.  Led me to think it might have been a tool from where he worked---building tires in a factory. 
He applied the plies before they had steel-belted radials.  Or it could have been a gift from someone and they stamped his name on it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll be darned, a skinning knife? That's what I get for not being a hunter.

I was going to say a linoleum or carpeting knife ...


----------

